# Step up ring



## thanos_tj's (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm trying to find how many mm is my compact's lens.I want to buy a step up ring to 52mm.But I don't know what to order a 25-52mm or a 35-52mm ring ?
*As you see on the photo, the capital letters say 25mm but the smaller ones say 35mm format,which is right ?  Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File IMG_20170417_184704_210.jpg


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2017)

normally the inside (backside) of your lens cap should have the filter thread diameter, which is the inside size that you are looking for.

You may also want to be really specific on the information you are providing.  All we know is that you have a lens, and from the forum that it may be SONY (at least the camera is), but which one we have no idea.  

Whereas you have it in your hand and can look at it.  Normally the front of the lens also have the filter thread diameter.

For instance this photo.  bottom with the circle with a line through it would be the filter thread which is 49mm.  This would be the inside filter thread for one part of the step up ring
==> https://www.ephotozine.com/articles.../highres-sony-e-50mm-f18-oss-1_1366281493.jpg


----------



## waday (Apr 17, 2017)

My guess is that the 25mm you're referring to in the image is the 35mm focal length equivalent. In other words, NEITHER of these values are the filter thread diameter of the lens. Just a guess.

Agree with @astroNikon, you will want to look at the lens to see the diameter. If anything, take a picture of the lens front and back and post on here. Or, just state the lens you have and someone on here may look it up for you.


----------



## thanos_tj's (Apr 17, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> normally the inside (backside) of your lens cap should have the filter thread diameter, which is the inside size that you are looking for.
> 
> You may also want to be really specific on the information you are providing.  All we know is that you have a lens, and from the forum that it may be SONY (at least the camera is), but which one we have no idea.
> 
> ...



The camera is the Sony Cybershot DSC- H300.Neither the cap or the lens has the diameter.
To be specific I want to buy some filters (ND,Macro,Blue).But to put those filters on the camera I have to step up the lens so that I can find filters that fit.

Sent from my CUBOT_NOTE_S using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Apr 17, 2017)

Sony says that your lens cap is 55mm... (check the back of the lens cap)

Sony 55 mm Front Lens Cap

That is listed as an accessory on this page: Sony H300 Camera with 35x Optical Zoom

If you have a 52mm filter, it may not work with your camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2017)

doing a quick search, apparently the  Sony Cybershot DSC- H300 DOES not support filters nor a lens hood.

but apparently there is a "lens adapter" kit that you can purchase
6 Pieces Kit for Sony DSC-HX300 UV CPL Filter Lens Adapter Cap Hood Strap | eBay

but beware, those "kits" have really cheap filters.
but it will at least give you compatibility with 72mm filters.


----------



## waday (Apr 17, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> doing a quick search, apparently the Sony Cybershot DSC- H300 DOES not support filters nor a lens hood.


Interesting. Sony UK apparently sells filters for the camera.

Sony HX300 Camera with 50x Optical Zoom


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2017)

waday said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > doing a quick search, apparently the Sony Cybershot DSC- H300 DOES not support filters nor a lens hood.
> ...


Nice.
Conflicting information !!

Check your lens.  Can you see filter threads, or feel them ?
Or take your camera to a camera shop, or someone more knowledgeable to check for you..

Edit: when I checked accessories for SONY US it listed no filters.  I figured it was going to be easy.  lol


----------



## waday (Apr 17, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Edit: when I checked accessories for SONY US it listed no filters. I figured it was going to be easy. lol


Haha. I originally checked BH and it said the same thing (no filter threads), but then I found a forum that mentioned just what we went through: UK having filters and the US site not having filters.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 17, 2017)

waday said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: when I checked accessories for SONY US it listed no filters. I figured it was going to be easy. lol
> ...


They must have some threading dies in the UK ... some guy in the distrubution facility said "what, who in the world ...."  and added threads themselves.


----------

